# Kindle Fire Tablets and manga conversion



## Dan Miller (Apr 19, 2019)

I just got the Kindle Fire HD 8 tablet and I wanted to convert the Deathblight web comic series into a manga to read on my tablet. I check out the Kindle Comic converter but it doesn't have the option for the kindle fire tablets. And I tried searching google but all I came up is for the Kindle E-readers, I'm at a lost here of what to do now.


----------

